# O M G they made me a MAC birthday CAKE !!!



## User49 (Nov 27, 2008)

So last weekend I celeberated my birthday! It was awesome! I worked on the weekend before and the girls pitched in and paid for me to have a mac cake made!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 And as I am the ULTIMATE mac geek I LOVED it!!! It was chocolate. They had given the cake maker a mac pin and impressed little mac logos all over it and it was covered in glitter! How cute! Even better was that I got told I'd be promoted from a part timer to a full timer! Hard work pays off as I've worked EVERY saturday and sunday since march 1st, apart from this sunday! I'm so excited about getting stuck in and FINALLY being full time! It's going to be AWEsOME. I don't mind doing the weekends but it will be nice to have an occasional sunday off with the boyfriend too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













As far as the candy eye make up theme went I decided to just go with a smokey eye and bright lips instead! Just wanted to share the fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Got given some YUMMY Prezzies too! INcluding mac spicec cho quad, dior face cream, OPI nail polish in a lush purple blue shade,  white converse shoes, JM cd "as is" and a reef hoody all from the boyfriend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And my little sis made the cutest prezzies of all: a huge plate of gorgeous glittery pretty cupcakes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It was good.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 27, 2008)

happy birthday!!! and that's AMAZING + it was chocolate???? i want one!!!!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 27, 2008)

Me too..nothing beats a good chocolate cake and that it was a MAC one... pure heaven!


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow that's awesome!! 
Happy belated birthday!! I want a MAC cake!!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy belated birthday and how awesome is it that they did that for you?! Everything looked yummy...now I want some cake.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 27, 2008)

How cute!  I'm so glad you had such a great birthday.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 27, 2008)

Adorable!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 27, 2008)

amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! birthday cake


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 27, 2008)

haha thats amazing you have some good inovative friends loll would have never thought of that!!... happy belated birthday!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 27, 2008)

MM...chocolate + MAC = HEAVEN...lol


----------



## Susanne (Nov 27, 2008)

Still happy birthday!! Awesome cake!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 27, 2008)

Haha, I love the cake!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the picture with you and the cake ;D

Happy birthday!!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy belated birthday! Your cake looks amazing...Love it!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy B-day! & congrats on the promotion!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 27, 2008)

thats so cool!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 30, 2008)

So cool!  Hope that you had a good birthday!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

That cake is awesome!!! Happy Birthday Girl!!! Mine is tomorrow!! Yeah!!! Doubt I get a MAC cake...But maybe MAC products


----------



## cosmo_girl (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats cute! My brother got me a MAC cake two years ago for my birthday. I loved it.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 30, 2008)

Cute! i'd be so happy with one of those! and congrats on the promotion!


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 30, 2008)

I LOVE your cake, how awesome is that?! How lovely of your friends to have got that made. Hope you enjoyed your birthday!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 5, 2008)

Fantastic!  I wish I get a MAC cake for my bday next week!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 5, 2008)

omg that is too cute!!! and it's chocolote too!!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 9, 2008)

Happy belated birthday! I heart your MAC cake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lucky you; congrats on the promotion too!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  Best. Cake. Ever.


----------

